# Social Welfare Payemnts following redundancy



## gazza10 (11 Mar 2004)

My wife's company has closed down. She has been working for 12 years. How do we know what SW benefit payment she will get?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (11 Mar 2004)

She should check with the DETE for details of her statutory rights - they have a reduncancy calculator online:

www.entemp.ie/erir/erfaq4.htm#red
[broken link removed]

She may also be entitled to non-statutory redundancy payments depending on the arrangements her company is making in this regard. If there is non-statutory redundancy payments then the Revenue booklet on taxation of same might be of interest:

[broken link removed]

In relation to SW entitlements she should check out these links:


www.welfare.ie/schemes/unemp/index.html

She may be entitled to more than just Unemployment Benefit or Assistance so make sure to investigate all SW payment entitlements (the SW should be able to advise) and claim them.

If she's a member of a union then they should presumably be negotiating collectively on behalf of her and her colleagues and advising appropriately.

Good luck.


----------

